# Gravity Filmkritik: Ein geniales Weltraum-Drama mit Sandra Bullock



## System (7. Oktober 2013)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Gravity Filmkritik: Ein geniales Weltraum-Drama mit Sandra Bullock* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Gravity Filmkritik: Ein geniales Weltraum-Drama mit Sandra Bullock


----------



## frEnzy (7. Oktober 2013)

Da muss ich jetzt ja mal klugscheißen  Also:

1. Gibt es im Weltraum, speziell in nur 600km Höhe natürlich die Schwerkraft. Die hört ja nicht einfach so auf. Dass wir bzw. die Astronauten da oben "schwerelos" sind liegt nur daran, dass sie die ganze Zeit über mehr oder weniger ungebremst fallen. Der Trick ist, dass sie sich dabei so schnell vorwärts bewegen, dass sie praktisch die ganze immer an der Erde vorbei fallen.

2. Achtung! Logikfehler! Ein Spaceshuttle benötigt für eine Erdumrundung etwa 90 Minuten. Wenn der Schrott, der das Spaceshuttle bei dem ersten Zusammentreffen, erneut nach 90 Minuten den Rest kaputt macht, dann... ja, dann ist das Quatsch. Wie soll denn bitte die Konstelation an Umlaufbahnen aussehen, bei denen das genau zutrift? Fliegt er in die gleiche Richtung, wie das Shuttle, könnte der Schrott es nicht nach so kurzer Zeit einholen, da er dann mit einem Vielfachen der Geschwindigkeit des Spaceshuttles unterwegs sein müsste. Das aber bedeutet, dass er die Umlaufbahn ratzefatze verlassen würde und ins All hinausfliegen würde. Fliegt er dem Shuttle entgegen, wäre die Kollision bereits nach guten 22 Minuten der Fall, müsste dafür aber zu 100% exakt auf der gleichen Bahn fliegen, wie das Shuttle, was natürlich auch Blödsinn ist. Fliegt er sonstwie quer zur Flugbahn des Shuttles, wäre es noch unwahrscheinlicher, dass die sich wiedertreffen. Die Erde ist ja nicht rund und ein Shuttle fliegt ja nicht stur den Äquator entlang.

Ich weiß, ich weiß. Es ist nur ein Film. Aber das ist mir gerade aufgefallen und das musste ich mal eben los werden  Nicht böse sein, ok?


----------



## belakor602 (7. Oktober 2013)

Wird die wiedergefunden? Wenn ja dann hört schon hier der Realismus auf, ist man erstmal im All verloren bleibt man verloren da gibts kein Happy End mehr...


----------



## stawacz (7. Oktober 2013)

belakor602 schrieb:


> Wird die wiedergefunden?


 na ich hoffe doch nich...


----------



## Nebujin (4. März 2014)

Der Film ist leider mager, eine chaotische Situation endet in der nächsten .... und am Ende? ... ich nenns mal die typische Kost aus Amerika, hab es aber nicht anders erwartet. Ich verstehe nicht warum der Film so oft nominiert wurde, die ersten 15 Minuten sind noch spannend, der Rest weit mehr als Routine. Totale Zeitverschwendung.


----------



## Lukecheater (5. März 2014)

Nebujin schrieb:


> Der Film ist leider mager, eine chaotische Situation endet in der nächsten .... und am Ende? ... ich nenns mal die typische Kost aus Amerika, hab es aber nicht anders erwartet. Ich verstehe nicht warum der Film so oft nominiert wurde, die ersten 15 Minuten sind noch spannend, der Rest weit mehr als Routine. Totale Zeitverschwendung.


 
Für den Quatsch erweckst du den Thread von den Toten?


----------



## Enisra (5. März 2014)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> Für den Quatsch erweckst du den Thread von den Toten?


 
wobei ich mich ja wie bei dem anderen Typ frage:
Leute, informiert ihr euch auch mal so´n _bissel _über den Film?
Also das war von Anfang an klar das der ein Hard-SciFi Film wie 2001 wird
Und nur weil einen das Thema nicht interessiert bedeutet das nicht das der Film mies ist, außer man hält sich für den Nabel der Welt.
Mal abgesehen davon versteht ich wieso man nicht kapiert das der Film den Oscar für Regie, Kamera, Schnitt, Musik, Ton, Tonschnitt und VFX bekommen hat,
das schon als wenn man sich fragt warum Avatar den Oscar für Szenenbild, Kamera und VFX bekommen hat weil man die 08/15-Monomythos Story auf der Vorlage von Dune nicht mochte.
Ja, Dune, der Disneykrams ist ein Ripoff von Dune bei den Indianern


----------

